
Show HN: Medium Style Wordpress Theme - rajanchandi
http://cleanesto.com/
======
ericzawo
Where can I download this? It's not obvious from the page.

~~~
pan69
Apparently you can't download it but it seems you can email the
author/developer and obtain a copy (last paragraph):

[http://cleanesto.com/2017/04/20/why-i-built-this-
wordpress-t...](http://cleanesto.com/2017/04/20/why-i-built-this-wordpress-
theme/)

